# Fully upgraded houses- how do you close the curtains?



## MrBox (Apr 21, 2020)

What the title says, for the fully upgraded houses.. how do you make it look like the curtains are closed from the outside?
I tried closing all the curtains in the house (minus the rooms where I couldn't bc of the window type) and it still looked opened from the outside. 
Anybody find a way?


----------



## MrBox (Apr 21, 2020)

bump


----------



## Larimar (Apr 21, 2020)

I dont think the interior and exterior actually connect like that, i dont think theres any way to do that unless you saw it somewhere else. If so then this is the first time I'm hearing this 

Especially since certain wallpapers can change the size, shape, and even remove windows entirely from the inside of the house, but I dont think they change how the exterior looks at all


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 21, 2020)

Close the curtains in the front room of the house. If your front room doesn't have curtains, even if you close the others, they'll still be open.


----------

